# how does a muscle grow??



## greddy (Jul 1, 2003)

hey guys and gals,

im a newbie so please excuse my limited knowledge in this area..

just wondering, how does a muscle actually grow? I hear that when you weight train, you damage your muscle fibres, and when you rest, the must fibres repair itself and grow..

So my question is, in the process of repairing, do you actually grow during that time, or your muscle fribres repair itself to the original state, then starts growing?

just out of curiosity..

thanks guys, all your information is great!

greddy


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2003)

The rebuild process itself is part of the adaptation, so if you lost an arm wrestling match you come back when you are stronger and ready. You dont come back the same and get stronger in the middle of a meet.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2003)

Please read thru some of the training articles here: http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=Search&topic=3


----------



## greddy (Jul 1, 2003)

hey mudge,

thanks for the info, I thought that was the case but wasn't 100% sure.. thanks for the confirmation.. much appreciated!

hey prince,

thanks for the links.. been reading some, alot of good info..!

thanks guys! you guys are always so helpful..

greddy


----------

